# Search feature?



## guudhair (Apr 12, 2010)

Is something wrong with the search feature?...I keep getting an error message when I make attempts to search for a thread and when I try to view my old posts as well.

ETA:...this is the message I'm getting, "connection to 10.0.3.62:3312 failed (errno=113, msg=No route to host)"


----------



## tammsharper (Apr 12, 2010)

same problem here!


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes, I've been going to Google.com Advanced Search for my searching needs


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Apr 12, 2010)

Just discovered the error.


----------



## guudhair (Apr 12, 2010)

ok, thanks...thought it was my network because I was getting the same error on my netbook and desktop


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Apr 13, 2010)

Getting the error too....


----------



## underm1 (Apr 13, 2010)

same here. What's going on?


----------



## lydc (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm receiving the same error as well.


----------



## guudhair (Apr 13, 2010)

YAY, it's working again!!!!!


----------

